

Teachers matter in twin study - tokenadult
http://www.joannejacobs.com/2010/04/teachers-matter-in-twin-study/

======
tokenadult
News report with more details on this study with a genetically sensitive
design:

"Poor teachers may hamper good students: U.S. study"

<http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE63L5MM20100422>

